
Musicians like me need to fight against the giants of YouTube and Google - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/mar/22/musician-shocked-opposition-eu-copyright-law-youtube-debbie-harry-blondie
======
who-knows95
ooof, that's a big no from me.

article 13 is a over-step and is being pushed by the music industry to inflict
copyright on fair usage that happens on YouTube.

not only is it a pile of shit, it has deep affects on every branch of the
internet!

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/06/eus-copyright-
proposal...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/06/eus-copyright-proposal-
extremely-bad-news-everyone-even-especially-wikipedia)

